# experticia



## Juglar

Favor opinar si la palabra experticia, en la oración que transcribo abajo es sinónimo de experiencia, o de una forma de experiencia. En el diccionario de la RAE, aparece su significado como " f. Ven. prueba pericial"...

La frase es la siguiente :

" En su hoja de vida, llena de referencias en inglés, despliega su experticia técnica: maestrías de la universidad de Lovaina en Bélgica y de la Universidad de Illinois en Estados Unidos, y un Ph.D. en economía." 

Gracias.

JUGLAR


----------



## totor

para mí, experticia tiene que ver con una pericia específica en algún tema. es más que la simple experiencia.

y bienvenido a este foro, juglar.


----------



## Juglar

totor said:


> para mí, experticia tiene que ver con una pericia específica en algún tema. es más que la simple experiencia.
> 
> y bienvenido a este foro, juglar.


 
Gracias totor por su aporte y por el saludo de bienvenida.


----------



## jazyk

Buenos días,

Acabo de leer en un fantástico blog que recomiendo: A pesar de mi experticia haciendo slalon entre estos visitantes molestos, a veces tengo que parar el carrito para dejarlos pasar.'

Me llamó la atención el uso de la palabra experticia, que no conocía pero que imaginé tenía algo que ver con ser experto en algo, pero el diccionario me dijo que no. ¿Ya conocían esta palabra? ¿Será un calco del inglés expertise?  Es una pena si lo es, ya que me gusta tanto y me gustaría poder usarla. El diccionario de Word Reference nos da pericia y habilidad, palabras de toda la vida, para expertise, pero no sé, experticia me gusta más. 

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## Machin

La Real Academia de la Lengua se refiere a EXPERTICIA como una prueba pericial donde peritos examinan una o más pruebas. Debido a que no hay otra definición oficial, la palabra no existe.

=)


----------



## mirx

Machin said:


> La Real Academia de la Lengua se refiere a EXPERTICIA como una prueba pericial donde peritos examinan una o más pruebas. Debido a que no hay otra definición oficial, la palabra no existe.
> 
> =)


 
¿Cómo que no existe si tú mismo has dicho que está en la RAE?

Y respondiendo al hilo, pues la palabra sí existe y está registrada como un uso específo de Venezuela. 

Evidentemente el uso de la palabra en el blog es un _pochísmo, _y no corresponde con el único significado válido en el español y cuya utilización se limita al español de Venezuela.

Nunca había oído antes la palabra.


Saludos.


----------



## hual

Hola

Una experticia es un peritaje.


----------



## Machin

mirx said:


> ¿Cómo que no existe si tú mismo has dicho que está en la RAE?
> 
> Cuando dije que no existe, me refería al significado que el thread pregunta.
> 
> jazyk
> Es bueno siempre revisar un diccionario confiable antes de pretender incorporar palabras que no conocemos a nuestro vocabulario. Suerte!


----------



## mirx

Machin said:


> mirx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo que no existe si tú mismo has dicho que está en la RAE?
> 
> Cuando dije que no existe, me refería al significado que el thread pregunta.
> 
> jazyk
> Es bueno siempre revisar un diccionario confiable antes de pretender incorporar palabras que no conocemos a nuestro vocabulario. Suerte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... por eso hay que ser claros a qué nos referimos.
> 
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mangato

El que una palabra no esté recogida en el DRAE, no quiere decir que no exista, sino que no está oficializada todavía. 
Alguna vez ya la había leído, y mi interpretación fue la de _habilidad y conocimiento de experto en algún tema concreto_. Desconocía que significara prueba pericial.

Me sorprende la oposición que algunas veces presentamos a la incorporación de palabras lógicas desde el punto de vista etimológico y evolutivo, a la vez que admitimos sin ningún rubor anglicismos innecesarios.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Jazyk:

Por acá se usa en el mismo sentido que anota el DRAE, pero no es un término de uso común sino más bien de la práctica legal.

Saludos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mangato said:


> El que una palabra no esté recogida en el DRAE, no quiere decir que no exista, sino que no está oficializada todavía.
> Alguna vez ya la había leído, y mi interpretación fue la de _habilidad y conocimiento de experto en algún tema concreto_. Desconocía que significara prueba pericial.
> 
> Me sorprende la oposición que algunas veces presentamos a la incorporación de palabras lógicas desde el punto de vista etimológico y evolutivo, a la vez que admitimos sin ningún rubor anglicismos innecesarios.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Y de hecho hay muchas palabras que no han sido incorporadas a la Rae apesar de su uso común.


----------



## hartroca

He visto el uso de las palabras experticia y experiencia como sinónimos, ¿estan bien usadas?


----------



## wondersilvia

Absolutamente no.
Experticia es una prueba obtenida a través de una pericia (del orden que sea).
Experiencia es el conocimiento que se tiene de algo por haberlo realizado (experimentado, vivido, etc.)
Lo que sucede es que últimamente se está usando equivocadamente "experticia" como una deformación de la palabra del inglés "expertise" que se refiere al conocimiento o habilidad que uno tiene de algo.


----------



## Peón

¡Por Dios! ¿De dónde salió esa palabra? (Me recuerda a mi prima Patricia, que era _experticia _en algunas cosas...).

Hablando en serio, nada de _experticia_: experiencia, experto/a, pericia, perito.

Aquí la palabreja sonaría algo cómica.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Aquí la palabreja sonaría algo cómica.


Pues ya se usa (_dicen_ 'tener experticia' como sinónimo de 'ser experto en algo' - así la he oído).


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Pues ya se usa (_dicen_ 'tener experticia' como sinónimo de 'ser experto en algo' - así la he oído).



¿Cierto? Nunca lo había escuchado ni leído. 

¿Se empezará a poner en los currículos, hoy plagados de expresiones inglesas que parece que dan más importancia al postulante?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Horrendo. Seguro que son los que quieren mejorar la _performansss_ con _brainstormings_, para lo cual de seguro que se necesita mucho _expertisss._

Parece que no solo en los sures ha prendido la palabreja:




> Por su parte, las universidades a menudo interactúan con la empresa con el fin de obtener fondos adicionales de investigación, conseguir acceso a la *expertisia* *[sic]* técnica industrial, exponer a los estudiantes y profesores ante problemas *...*


 Un autor de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia


----------



## 0scar

wondersilvia said:


> Absolutamente no.
> Experticia es una prueba obtenida a través de una pericia (del orden que sea)...
> Lo que sucede es que últimamente se está usando equivocadamente "experticia" como una deformación de la palabra del inglés "expertise" que se refiere al conocimiento o habilidad que uno tiene de algo.


 
En inglés también es el informe de un experto, tomado del francés, y en segundo termino significa algo que se puede traducir como "experticidad".


----------



## cbrena

0scar said:


> En inglés también es el informe de un experto, tomado del francés, y en segundo termino significa algo que se puede traducir como "experticidad".


 
¿Experticidad? ¿Cualidad de la experticia, de la prueba pericial?


----------



## 0scar

En inglés expertise, aparte de ser el informe escrito de un experto, también es sinónimo de expertness, ¿conforme ahora?


----------



## Peón

Pero ¿hay algo que "experticia" o "experticidad" (con perdón de las palabras) tengan que no tenga "pericia"?


----------



## cbrena

0scar said:


> En inglés expertise, aparte de ser el informe escrito de un experto, también es sinónimo de expertness, ¿conforme ahora?


Pues no, la verdad. No estoy conforme ni con _expertness_ ni con experticidad. Pero podrían ser la perfecta traducción de dos palabras inexistentes.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Como ya dijo Wondersilvia, en Venezuela es una prueba pericial. Del DRAE:

*experticia**.*


*1. *f._ Ven._ Prueba pericial.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___ _Saludos_


----------



## hartroca

Lo más lamentable es que quienes más la usan son funcionarios públicos y periodistas. Gracias a todos...


----------



## Peón

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Como ya dijo Wondersilvia, en Venezuela es una prueba pericial. Del DRAE:
> 
> *experticia**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *f._ Ven._ Prueba pericial.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Saludos_



Mis pésames.


----------



## dab310

Saludos foreros, 

Yo he escuchado esa palabra usada mucho en temas de educación. Me sorprendió ver que no está en el DRAE. Sin embargo, sin ser fuentes "autorizadas o autorizantes", acá van algunos ejemplos del uso de EXPERTICIA en el sentido de la cualidad de ser experto en algo. Están tomados de una búsqueda rápida en google sobre “experticia del alumno”. O sea que son menos oficiales que el uso que mencionan como peritaje (el cual no había escuchado nunca). Algunas de ellas de las noticias.

- Como buen costeño Miguel A. Moreno Borja habla con experticia y pasión de a lo que se dedica.
- presentaremos la ruta que deben seguir los estudiantes al enfrentar el trabajo en el ABP y cómo se enfrenta la evaluación de experticia en el ABP desde los puntos: a) docente → alumno,
- La empresa está conformada por un grupos de profesionales de alta experticia y formación académica en las áreas de macroeconomía y finanzas.
- Perdió entonces el país un oficial de altísima idoneidad y experticia por situaciones secundarias que no supo manejar el Ministro de Defensa de entonces.
- … rincones de la geografía nacional quienes confían en la experticia de los maestros sastres artesanos donde el trabajo no da oportunidad para ningún tipo ...
- Grados y cinturones en las artes marciales: El uso de cinturones de colores, asociados al grado o nivel de experticia del alumno es algo común de diversas artes marciales especialmente aquellas de origen japonés.
- Alumno aplica evaluaciones complementarias y ejercicios: de evaluación-tratamiento.
Dependiendo de la complejidad de la tarea y experticia del alumno, docente actúa de co-terapeuta o asiste observa.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Mangato said:


> El que una palabra no esté recogida en el DRAE, no quiere decir que no exista, sino que no está oficializada todavía.
> Alguna vez ya la había leído, y mi interpretación fue la de _habilidad y conocimiento de experto en algún tema concreto_. Desconocía que significara prueba pericial.
> 
> Me sorprende la oposición que algunas veces presentamos a la incorporación de palabras lógicas desde el punto de vista etimológico y evolutivo, a la vez que admitimos sin ningún rubor anglicismos innecesarios.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG



Pues tal como yo lo veo experticia es precisamente un anglicismo innecesario cuando contamos con palabras como maestría, pericia, destreza, experiencia, sapiencia, habilidad, etc. A mí me suena a Spanglish, es decir, que suena horrible.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mi memoria no registra haberla escuchado jamás. Descontando la amnesia de la niñez, significa que en algo más de cuarenta años, nadie que yo conozca ha tenido que echar mano a ella, todos se han acomodado a lo que ya existía.


----------



## celestenovelli

Hola, en Argentina (o al menos en Buenos Aires) se utiliza con bastante frecuencia. 

Quiero agregar a lo que ha dicho dab310, que la palabra "Experticia"  se utiliza en el ámbito legal, por ejemplo, para referirse a la composición de los tribunales arbitrales que pueden estar integrados por árbitros legos que poseen experticia (un conocimiento profundo) en determinada disciplina. En este caso se advierte cierta similitud en el uso que se le da al término en Venezuela de acuerdo al siguiente hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1128940. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un anglicismo crudo e innecesario como indica Santi WR. Como mucho será palabra jergal de alguna disciplina o ciencia, pero no la veo como palabra de uso natural en la lengua. Los neologismos, y más los calcos, deben obedecer a inopia (carencia) de la lengua, y no es éste el caso.


----------



## ukimix

En éste hilo también se discutió el término experticia, que por el vecindario tiene un uso legítimo. La fundae lo da como alternativa válida del castellano a _expertise _que sí es un flagrante angliscismo y se usa en algunas regiones de habla hispana:



> *Los términos experiencia, pericia y experticia son alternativas válidas en español al extranjerismo expertise*,  que, según el diccionario Merriam-Webster, significa en inglés  ‘habilidad o conocimiento especial’ o la ‘habilidad o conocimiento de un  experto’.
> Es frecuente encontrar en las noticias frases en las que se emplea  esa palabra, como en «Tom Hanks se ha ofrecido sin tener un gran  expertise como villano», «El expertise que exigen las empresas está  centrado en la publicidad en línea» o «La compañía tiene un conocimiento  y ‘expertise’ que muchas otras desean».
> En función del matiz que se quiera destacar, el español ofrece términos alternativos, como _experiencia_ (‘práctica prolongada que proporciona conocimiento o habilidad para hacer algo’) o _pericia_ (‘sabiduría, práctica, experiencia y habilidad en una ciencia o arte’).
> El _Diccionario de americanismos_ de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española recoge además el término _experticia_,  de uso en varios países de América, como ‘cualidad de una persona o de  una empresa en la que se unen la experiencia y la pericia en un campo’.



En todo caso, como anoto en el otro hilo, no tiene aquí las mismas connotaciones que _experiencia_, por ejemplo. La experticia, especialmente en ambitos institucionalizados, no es mera experiencia, sino experiencia avalada o reconocida institucionalmente. Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Habrá que resignarse al término como "americanismo", pero sigo diciendo que chirría aunque lo avale la Fundeu.


----------



## Peripes

Jamás la he escuchado por acá, y definitivamente suena a calco del inglés. Por aquí solo decimos _experiencia._


----------



## juanjorel

La RAE da la siguiente definición para esa palabra.
*
experticia**.**
1.* f._ Ven._ Prueba pericial.

O sea que, en Venezuela, tendría ese significado. 

Pero en general, la palabra 'Experticia', deriva directamente del inglés 'Expertise', que se traduce en los diccionarios como: 'pericia' o 'habilidad'. Pero esa traducción no es del todo correcta, o es, al menos, incompleta.

Por influencia de la cultura inglesa, se comenzó a utilizar esa palabra, primero, directamente en inglés, 'Expertise', y luego castellanizada, como: 'Expertiz' o 'Experticia'. 

No está relacionada con 'Experiencia'. Está relacionada con 'Experto', que excede el término 'Experiencia', ya que uno puede tener 'Experiencia', pero no ser un 'Experto'. 

Una traducción más acertada, (así es utilizada en realidad), sería: 'Maestría' o 'Especialización'. Ese es el verdadero sentido o significado con el que se la utiliza en habla inglesa, y ahora aquí, en habla hispana. 

 Creo que es una buena palabra, celebro su llegada. Más vale que sobre y no que falte. 

Saludos.


----------

